# Collective Haul (MAC, Urban Decay, and more)



## Rezel (May 14, 2011)

This is a collective haul I got over the past 2 or 3 months.

  	Wet n Wild Color Icon Eyeshadow Trios in:
  	1.  Cool As A Cucumber
  	2.  Knock On Wood
  	3.  Walking On Egg Shells
  	4.  Sweet As Candy






  	NYX I Dream of Barbados Eyeshadow Palette




  	Urban Decay Naked Palette
  	Too Faced Shadow Insurance




  	From MAC Peacocky Collection:
  	Mega Metal Eyeshadow in Centre Stage, Dandizette, Dalliance, Prance, Mating Call, And Sexpectations
  	Kissable Lip Color in Scandelicious and Temper Tantra




  	From MAC Wonder Woman Collection:
  	Blushes in Amazon Princess and Mighty Aphrodite
  	Lipstick in Spitfire
  	Lipglass in Athena's Kiss




  	From MAC Quite Cute Collection:
  	Mineralize Blush in Sakura and Giggly




  	My first MAC Pro Eyeshadow Palette filled with old MAC shadows. Only Crystal Avalanche is new.
  	E/S Colors:  Crystal Avalanche, Vex, Electra, All That Glitters, Mineralism, Patina, Paradisco, Expensive Pink, Free To Be, Swish, Plum Dressing, Steamy 




  	MAC Lipstick in Rebel and Show Orchid
  	MAC Sheen Supreme Lipstick in Ultra Darling
  	MAC Prep + Prime Lip
  	EOS Lip Balm








  	Chanel Nail Polish in Particuliere
  	China Glaze Nail Polish in Below Deck, Pelican Gray, Sea Spray, and Sunset Sail
  	OPI Nail Polish in Cozu Melted In The Sun and Senorita Rose-alita


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2011)

Amazing haulage! Enjoy your goodies :eyelove:


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2011)

Nice haul! I'm loving the polishes!


----------



## Rezel (May 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 14, 2011)

great haul!


----------



## Romina1 (May 15, 2011)

So many goodies! Enjoy!


----------



## sunshine rose (May 16, 2011)

Fabulous haul! Loving the eyeshadow palette!


----------



## Rezel (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## heart (May 18, 2011)

i love your haul!


----------



## TheClara (May 19, 2011)

Amazing haul!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2011)

Very nice haul! I just bought the Naked palette online and I'm dying to get my hands on it!


----------



## Rezel (May 20, 2011)

^ Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Violetsmoke (May 20, 2011)

Amazing haul!  I'm so jealous


----------



## Babylard (May 23, 2011)

Great haul! How are you liking the nyx palette?


----------



## Rezel (May 23, 2011)

These shadows are not as soft as I had expected (the Wet n Wild ones are softer and more buttery) and they're a little on the chalky side with some amount of fall out.  In terms of pigmentation, I'd give it a 6 out of 10 with the pink one being the sheerest out of the five.  I found that I had to pack on a lot of product for it to show.  All in all, I'd say that I've had better eyeshadows from Revlon, WnW, and Maybelline.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 24, 2011)

The WnW trios are so cute! I really want the Cool as a Cucumber one.

  	Lovely haulage.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 24, 2011)

Nice haul!! FML for missing out on Peacocky x_x those eyeshadows look AMAZING


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 24, 2011)

omg I need a shopping buddy like you.


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

I wish I had Centre Stage but it was sold out at the time, I had to get Spectacle of Yourself instead which is also nice!
	Great haul, I love everything!!


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I was excited about the China Glaze collection, but ended up swapping away the ones I got.


----------



## whatzoedid (May 26, 2011)

love this haul!


----------



## Rezel (May 26, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> omg I need a shopping buddy like you.


	Oh, I would love to live in the US.  It's nice not having to wait for months for the new collections.


----------



## Cupquake03 (May 30, 2011)

I love the Show Orchid lipstick! So pretty, I may have to try that one. I think I have about 6 or 7 of the WnW trios! They are great! Especially for the price... 


  	How do you like the NYX Barbados palette? I really wanted that one but I just hate ordering stuff online. I'm more of a have-to-have-it-now kinda girl. Just wondering if it is worth ordering and waiting for...


----------



## Rezel (May 31, 2011)

I love the WnW trios also. I wrote something about the NYX palette in one of my posts above.  The colors are dupable and they're not that great, texture-wise so for me it's not worth ordering online for especially if you don't like doing that. If you want to try their shadows, I guess you could find some similar shades from this palette in their trios.


----------



## Cupquake03 (May 31, 2011)

Rezel said:


> I love the WnW trios also. I wrote something about the NYX palette in one of my posts above.  The colors are dupable and they're not that great, texture-wise so for me it's not worth ordering online for especially if you don't like doing that. If you want to try their shadows, I guess you could find some similar shades from this palette in their trios.



 	Oops.. missed that one as I scrolled through. Sorry!   They look so pretty online but I was wondering about the texture. I like a lot of my NYX eyeshadows but sometimes they can be hit and miss. Thanks for the info!


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

damn girl that is a huge haul! enjoy


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

Rebel is so purdy!


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 10, 2011)

Amazing haul! I am in love with MAC Rebel lipstick!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 10, 2011)

nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## Rezel (Jul 17, 2011)

gemmel06 said:


> nice haul hope you enjoy


	Thanks, everyone.   I'm enjoying everything but I haven't tried Rebel yet. I'm thinking it may be too intense for work.


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 18, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## Rezel (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you, ladydee.


----------



## Sylkii (Jul 19, 2011)

lOVE YOUR HAUL!


----------

